# Napolitano leaving Homeland Security to become president of University of California system



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano announced Friday that she is is resigning her post to become the next president of the University of California system -- the first woman to hold the post in its 145-year history. The Los Angeles Times first reported the news.

In a resignation statement, the former Arizona governor called heading DHS "the highlight of my professional career."
"We have worked together to minimize threats of all kinds to the American public," she said. "The Department has improved the safety of travelers; implemented smart steps that make our immigration system more fair and focused while deploying record resources to protect our nation's borders; worked with states to build resiliency and make our nation's emergency and disaster response capabilities more robust; and partnered with the private sector to improve our cybersecurity."

http://news.yahoo.com/napolitano-le...niversity-of-california-system-143305205.html


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

She will be running guns through colleges now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't let the door hit ya!

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Who says there isn't any good news anymore?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Now if she could only take her boss with her.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano announced Friday that she is is resigning her post to become the next president of the University of California system -- the first woman to hold the post in its 145-year history.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

It would be even better news if her first official act as University President is to give Holder a job!


----------

